# garrison tailrace



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Could anybody give me some info about the tailrace? My daughter saw a couple mounted fish that came from there and now she is determined to make me take her there. My questions are basically: How wide is the river there? Are there any area specific etiquettes that I need to be aware of while in the boat? Or just anything else a first timer needs to be aware of before putting the boat in the water to be prepared for?

thanks in advance


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jdpete75 said:


> Could anybody give me some info about the tailrace? My daughter saw a couple mounted fish that came from there and now she is determined to make me take her there. My questions are basically: How wide is the river there? Are there any area specific etiquettes that I need to be aware of while in the boat? Or just anything else a first timer needs to be aware of before putting the boat in the water to be prepared for?
> 
> thanks in advance


If you're going there soon, you could leave the boat at home. I'm hearing it's still hot around sundown until midnight by fishing right off the walls. That means you're fishing from up top, and dropping your line about 40 feet down right off the spills. The walleyes have been feeding hard in low light.

But the tailrace is only a couple hundred yards across. If you're going to fish up closer towards the dam, you'll want to use a lot of weight to keep the bait in the strike zone.

We fish down from the spills around a mile where the slack water meets the current. There's one good shore spot that fishes this well if you can get there before everyone else does.

It's a pretty area. More state record fish have come from that one-mile stretch of water than any other body of water.

Fishing there is like a box of chocolates...........


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's an overview pic:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's a pic I took last fall from the highway up top:

[siteimg]1113[/siteimg]


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Wow, thanks chris thats exactly what I was looking for. Im pretty sure that I will have to drag the boat along since she assures me that it is the only way we are going to catch a trout like she was looking at. For a little background on my fishing partner she has a whopper catfish (15 pounds 7 oz) from the red, and 2 other catch and release fish (smallmouth bass and Walleye) from the sheyenne in Valley City. She caught all the fish by herself, ((it was a monumental stuggle of girl and fish with the cat), dad was having a heart attack)). I figure if she says she wants to go trout fishing now, who am I to second guess her. After all she is only 8 and has 3 trophy patches that I dont.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

One thing to keep in mind is the current in the river is very strong.A 25 hp or larger boat moter is recomended.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well I wish you the best of luck. From the sounds of it she won't need any.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Great pictures, God you guys are lucky to live up there.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Bobm said:


> Great pictures, God you guys are lucky to live up there.


 Hey Bobm, there always room for a new resident!!! Come on up and enjoy the good life! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bobm, it's NOT luck.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm working on it :lol: she who must be obeyed is scared of your winters, thats what I get for marrying a southern belle I guess.

68 and sunny here today though, turkeys are starting to gobble, so its not all bad.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

32 and sunny here. I think its time to fire up the bbq grill


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Bobm said:


> she who must be obeyed .


 :toofunny:


----------

